# Ende der Abofallen!



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 Mai 2013)

Lange haben wir uns an den Abofallen "erfreuen" dürfen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die ersten aus dem Jahr 2005 datieren. Lange Jahre haben uns die Betreiber und ihre Anwälte die lange Nase gedreht und nur mühselig gelang es, diesem Geschäft sukzessiver den Garaus zu machen, wobei man sagen muss, dass zunächst nur auf privater Ebene (Werbeverbot mit Produkten der Mozilla Organisation, Ausschluss der Werbung für ansonsten kostenfrei erhältlichen Content auf Google, Kontoklatsche) wirksame Gegenmittel ins Leben gerufen worden sind. Seit August 2012 mit Einführung der Button-Lösung war es dann mit den Verbraucherabzocken vorbei. Lediglich Melango unterhält noch bis heute eine funktionierende Abofalle und wenn man RAen aus dem "harten Kern der einschlägig bekannten Juristen" glauben durfte, dann planten die üblichen Verdächtigen die Adaption dieses "unkaputtbaren" Geschäftsmodells. Wenn nur der Gesetzgeber nicht auch da vorhätte, einen Riegel vorzuschieben:


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Seit August 2012 mit Einführung der Button-Lösung war es dann mit den Verbraucherabzocken vorbei.


Die Abofallenhype war schon lange vor der Buttonlösung vorbei.
Erkennbar an der Zahl der Meldungen und Hits in den Foren/Blogs.
Die  wichtigste Promotion war die Googeladsensewerbung.
Als Google nicht mehr mitspielte, war das Ende absehbar.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2013)

Das Original:

http://www.bundesrat.de/cln_350/nn_...aw,property=publicationFile.pdf/219-13(B).pdf


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (8 Mai 2013)

Google adsense hat lange genug dran verdient und die Abzocker auch. Die Medienberichterstattung hat auch ihren Teil beigetragen und bestens daran verdient. Der stöhnende Zwerg mit seinem "unsere Reporter kämpfen für sie" ist  zwar nicht zu ertragen, und dessen Geschäftsmodell bricht ohne die Abzocker gerade auch zusammen, doch einen gewissen Öffentlichkeitsdruck will ich ihm nicht abspenstig machen.
Mich interessiert: was machen die mit ihrem Geld? Eine neue "Bank" eröffnen und versuchen "seriös" zu werden? Alles aufn Kopp hauen? Ein bischen von beidem?
Einige schlottern vielleicht auch noch mit zuckendem Gesicht und kauen an den Fingernägeln, weil Prozesse kommen?


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2013)

Das ist ja nun erst einmal eine Stellungnahme zum Gesetzentwurf. Wann wird denn die Umsetzung letztlich zu erwarten sein? Es geht ja nicht nur um die Abofallen sondern generell um


> *Gesetz gegen unseriöse Geschäftspraktiken*





> Inhalt
> Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes in den Bereichen Inkassomaßnahmen (Ausweitung der Darlegungspflichten und Informationspflichten), Telefonwerbung (Unterbindung automatischer Anrufmaschinen und schriftliche Bestätigungserfordernis betr. Gewinnspieldienstverträge) sowie wettbewerbsrechtliche und urheberrechtliche Abmahnungen (Regelstreitwerte, Anforderungen an die Anspruchsbegründung, Aussetzung des sog. fliegenden Gerichtsstandes); Umsetzung von EU-Vorgaben betr. unerbetene elektronischer Nachrichten der Direktwerbung; Ausweitung der Sanktionsmöglichkeiten und Bußgeldobergrenzen;
> Einfügung § 11a, Neufassung § 20 und Änderung §§ 14 und 15 Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz, Änderung § 675 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch und §§ 7, 8, 12, 14 und 20 Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb, Neufassung § 97a Urheberrechtsgesetz und §§ 49 und 51 sowie Änderung § 53 Gerichtskostengesetz, Änderung einzelner §§ in weiteren 4 Gesetzen und 1 Rechtsverordnung


Auch die Änderungen des UrhG sind nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Teleton (8 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wann wird denn die Umsetzung letztlich zu erwarten sein?


Ob das diese Dekade noch durchzusetzen ist? Wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2013)

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahrzehnt


 
na denne


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2013)

Wenn das umgesetzt wird, dann bricht nach Meinung einiger Lobbyistenverbände die deutsche Wirtschaft zusammen, und auch manche Juristenverbände sind mit den Vorschlägen nicht ganz glücklich, weil damit die kreative Vertragsunterschiebungsfreiheit sowie die Narrenfreiheit des Forderungsmanagements angetastet wird. Bis man sich da also wirklich einig wird, können noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen.



			
				wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert: was machen die mit ihrem Geld? Eine neue "Bank" eröffnen und versuchen "seriös" zu werden? Alles aufn Kopp hauen? Ein bischen von beidem?


 
Das ist die Frage, und da blicken wir nicht wirklich hinter. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber Leute, die z.B. einen Lotteriegewinn von 2 Mio. € in kürzester Zeit durchgebracht haben. Hier ein Ferrari gekauft und in den Graben gesetzt, da eine Weltkreuzfahrt auf der Protzomanic inklusive täglicher Champagnermassage auf dem Schornsteindeck und abendlichem Diner mit dem Havarieoffizier, dort in der Spielbank ein paar Hunderttausend an einem Abend verzockt (..."aber *morgen* hole ich mir das wieder"...), dann in St. Pauli ein paar Abende die Puppen tanzen lassen...
...und dann kommen wir ganz schnell in die Nähe dessen, wo schlicht und ergreifend nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr übrig bleibt und diese Leute sich auch gar nicht mehr erinnern können, wo verdammt nochmal die ganze Kohle geblieben ist.

Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde das natürlich irgendwie durchorganisieren. Wenn ich z.B. von einem Erbonkel (ich meine einen echten, keinen nigerianischen...) 4 Mio. Euro hätte: ich würde mir irgendwo im Tessin ein Chalet kaufen, vielleicht noch auf Bornholm eine FeWo, zur Fortbewegung reicht auch ein flottes Mittelklasse-Coupe (die springen auch bei Regen an, im Gegensatz zum Ferrari...), den Rest schön zinsbringend irgendwo angelegt, und gut ist.

Aber damit sind doch diese Typen üblicherweise nicht zufrieden. Die brauchen einen Ferrari. Der wird üblicherweise geleast, und allein die Inspektion jedes Jahr kostet fünfstellige Beträge bei diesen Karren. Dann noch einen Porsche, dann noch einen AMG-Benz, dann noch einen "Lambo", vielleicht noch einen Bugatti Veyron. Dann wird irgendwo ein Luxusappartement in der Schweiz gemietet, kostet auch mal schnell hohe vierstellige Beträge jeden Monat. Dann hier eine Rolex, da eine Wachtmeister, da eine Cartier. Und die Edeltussi will auch von irgendwas leben und braucht ab und zu ein neues Gucci-Täschchen und regelmäßig ein paar neue Klunkern vom Wempe, sonst wird die ganz schnell zickig. Dann vielleicht noch in St. Tropez eine Yacht geleast oder gemietet, Ankerplatz gemietet. Die Restaurants an der Cote werden auch jedes Jahr teurer, und Monte Carlo ist auch verdammt nah. Dann auf die Eurowebtainment oder auf "kreative Geschäftsbesprächung" mit den Abzock-Geschäftspartnern und es mal ein Wochenende lang im Kempinski oder im Savoy oder im Baur au Lac so richtig krachen lassen.

Man kann sich eigentlich leicht vorstellen, wie schnell da das Geld durchgehen kann. Dem Zuger Ferkel haben sie bei der Festnahme anscheinend die Luxusuhr vom Arm beschlagnahmt sowie einige weitere teure Wertgegenstände. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Geld der noch für die Zeit nach seinem Knasturlaub in der Hinterhand hat. Durchaus möglich, dass da Reserven angelegt wurden, aber es ist auch durchaus möglich, dass da fast nichts mehr ist.

Einer der Gewinnspielabzocker ("Mallorca-Thorsten") soll Gerüchten zufolge in der Schweiz eine Beteiligung an einem privaten Rennstall mit Rennstrecke gehabt haben, mit Unterstand für gleich mehrere Ferraris und Lambos etc. Das verursacht alles horrende laufende Kosten, die erst einmal wieder herein-"gewirtschaftet" werden müssen. Sobald aber die Einnahmeseite bei Null ist, werden ganz schnell die Leasing-Verträge gekündigt, die Bude zwangsgeräumt, etc.pp., nach 2 Monaten ausbleibender Leasingzahlungen kommen die Inkassobüros der Luxusautohändler üblicherweise auf Hausbesuch und verlangen Schlüssel und Fahrzeugpapiere.

Es ist ohne weiteres vorstellbar, dass da irgendwann schlichtweg nichts mehr ist.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (11 Mai 2013)

Lach Antiscammer: wie sehr Du teilweise den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hast, soll Dir die folgende Geschichte klarmachen. Der Jugendfreund eines in Abzockkreisen nicht ganz unbekannten Gammelsdorfers sagte einmal, dass egal wieviel er da machen würde, auch Millionen, ganz egal, er wird wieder am Sozialamt landen. Das wäre die Funktion aus seiner schier grenzenlosen Darstellungssucht, "kleiner-Mann-Syndrom" halt. Er brachte dann noch ein paar Beispiele, wie gesagt aus seiner Prä-Abzocke-Zeit, dass er sich durch den Ankauf von weit über 150 flatschneuen Levis 501er Hosen, finanziell völlig übernommen hatte, was er durch immer riskantere Abzockmanöver zu kompensieren gedachte. Es kam, wie es kommen musste. der arme Teufel war mit Mitte-/Ende 20 bis über beide Ohren verschuldet, ohne Ausbildung, ohne Perspektive. Damals lebten seine Eltern noch und konnten Sohnemann durch den Verkauf der Ferienimmobilie noch ein letztes Mal retten. Diese Option existiert heute nicht mehr.

Ein in Abzockkreisen ebenfalls nicht ganz unbekannter Rodgauer hat ein ähnliches Ausgabeverhalten an den Tag gelegt. Nur hatte der, im Gegensatz zum Gammelsdorfer ein wenig mehr zum Ausgeben auf den Rippen, weshalb der Gammelsdorfer ja gleich in ein noch "erfolgreicheres" Geschäftsmodell hinübergewechselt ist. 

So weit zu den Gallionsfiguren. Wir müssen uns aber immer vor Augen halten, dass der Großteil des abgezockten Geldes ja gar nicht bei ihnen gelandet ist, bzw. diese "Herren" ja nur ihre Namen für ein paar Mark fuffzig verbrennen durften, während hinten herum abgeschöpft worden ist. Dort finden wir in der Tat professioneller Strukturen, die diese Gelder zu re-investieren wussten. Na ja, vielleicht wird ja eines der Gallionsfigürchen im Rahmen der knästlichen Auseinandersetzung bereit sein, ein wenig mehr Hinweise zu geben. Vielleicht.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Mai 2013)

Und dann vergessen wir nicht die Überwirte in den "Oasen", z.B. Dubai wo die Protze ihre Geldbündel verkraetern, oder Singapoor, wo mal eben Treuhändler verschwinden, jeder Gauner hat auch seinen Übergauner, der ihm das ergaunerte abnehmen will. Sorgenfrei leben ist da nicht angesagt, mancher gibt sich täglich die Kante um nicht daran denken zu müssen, andere savonarolarisieren ständig auf der Flucht. Es ist schon schwerer geworden, vom Kleingedruckten zu leben.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Mai 2013)

Hmmm wrdlbrmpfts: frisch registriert und schon so im Bilde? Nehme mal an, dass Dir das "Franzfrau"-Geflecht und seine Entwirrung sehr am Herzen liegt? Da könntest Du richtig liegen, denen soll nach meinem letzten Erkenntnisstand dieses Jahr ebenfalls heimgeleuchtet werden. Kino.to war ja nicht nur dafür da, dass Krethi und Plethi Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen durften. Und so manch einem westfälischen Rosstäuscher könnte ein Stallwechsel bevorstehen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Mai 2013)

Jaja, es wird donnern, nicht nur im Kalletal, nicht nur bei Franzfrau und seinem Prinzchen, sogar ein paar Schwarzkittel schwitzen schon. Leider gilt aber weiterhin das uralte Sprichwort der Italiener: "la mamma dei imbecilli e sempre incinta".


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2013)

Die Mutter der Idioten ist stets schwanger. Guter Spruch


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (12 Mai 2013)

Gibbet da nicht ein altes westälisches Sprichwort:

Wenn die Babenhauser Weide abegrast ist,
gibt es für Franzfrauen und Baumhasen nix.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (15 Mai 2013)

Das Murkel über Trottelschutz und politischem Willen das Kleingedruckte (als agrlistige Täuschung?) am Leben zu erhalten:
*Angela Merkel über Internetnutzer (bei 7:05):*
“Internet hin und her, ich bin trotzdem der Überzeugung, daß eine Fähigkeit zum Lesen erhalten bleiben sollte. Und nicht nur reduziert auf Abkürzel bei den verschiedensten Sorten der elektronischen Nachrichtenübermittlung. Denn es kann nicht schaden und man kann auch ein guter Internetnutzer sein, wenn man über gute Lesefähigkeiten, glaube ich, verfügt.”

http://www.cduwatch.de/2013/cdu-med...gela-merkels-medienpolitischer-grundsatzrede/​


----------

